
Ask HN: Is it usual for first investors share to dilute down upon next rounds - rustyhacker
When an early (seed) investor puts $100k for 15% of the company; in future rounds of fund raising, should that early investor&#x27;s shares dilute down?
======
Amir6
What other fair option is there?

AFAIK every single share holder dilutes down. Otherwise founders will be left
with close to nothing after a couple of rounds.

One exception that comes to mind is regarding unicorns like Snap which
founders still have 40+ % share.

